# It Finally Arrived



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

Sunset on the shortest day of the year. Now they get longer and by the end of January we will notice a difference.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Yep, this is the wettest it's ever been here, another 2"+ last 2 days.... ground is so wet water doesn't run down hill now....


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

It's amazing how fast it happens. I believe its something like 7min a day.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

SCtrailrider said:


> Yep, this is the wettest it's ever been here, another 2"+ last 2 days.... ground is so wet water doesn't run down hill now....


It's so saturated here that rain has nowhere to go. Never seen anything like this


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

News said yesterday we had 10" in the last 30 days and we are 24" above where we should be... and more next week... the almanac said it was going to be a wet winter, looks like it does know what it's talking about...


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Aaroncboo said:


> It's amazing how fast it happens. I believe its something like 7min a day.


Maybe in Alaska, but in the Midwest it is closer to 2 minutes per day.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

haybaler101 said:


> Maybe in Alaska, but in the Midwest it is closer to 2 minutes per day.


today we gained 8 seconds, tomorrow 15 seconds of daylight. January 11th before we gain 2 minutes a day


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Latest sunrise happens in January and the earliest sunset happens a few days before the solstice so technically the days have been getting longer for awhile

I have noticed it already


----------

